# B&W DM610 Speaker Amp



## cifani090

Hi, i just bought a pair of B&W for $50. Great deal, and what amp should i buy to go with it. I want an amp that retails for $1000 but can be found for like $300.


----------



## moriez

Well, I could you give a guideline. I have these speakers and think they sound great with an old Marantz PMII mk2 amp. If you would ask in the amp section if someone knows a comparable amp but of higher quality that could help you further in the quest.


----------



## dura

Last week I heart some B&W ancestors of your 610s giving a very enjoyable sound on a 50Watt Sonneteer amp, bought secondhand voor about €300,- No RC, but very good synergy.


----------



## sluker

I have the CM1's running off an Adcom GFA 5400 which I got off of ebay for 360 shipped. 100w/channel makes these speakers come alive.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Thread back from death 
  I have the exact same question for these spekaers, but am looking for a tube amp. any suggestions?


----------



## obobskivich

Do you have a reasonable budget? These (like most B&Ws) aren't very sensitive, and you'll therefore want something bigger than a fleawatt to drive them. McIntosh and Manley both make amplifiers that would satisfy that, but I suspect they cost more than you've paid for the speakers.  

My advice? Tube buffer or hybrid preamp + SS amplifier. There's a variety of really good and inexpensive SS amps from yesteryear that you could look at; I like Marantz and Kenwood best.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Do you have a reasonable budget? These (like most B&Ws) aren't very sensitive, and you'll therefore want something bigger than a fleawatt to drive them. McIntosh and Manley both make amplifiers that would satisfy that, but I suspect they cost more than you've paid for the speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I want to replace my Kenwood with a tube amp. budget around $1K.
  I was looking at a custom made one too


----------



## obobskivich

ultrainferno said:


> I want to replace my Kenwood with a tube amp. budget around $1K.
> I was looking at a custom made one too




Hrm; I can't even think of something around that price to be honest. There's the Vincent SP-331, but I haven't heard one (I've actually yet to find Vincent gear in my locality). Everything else that comes to mind is double or triple your budget. Unless you go used. I'm sure you can find a fleawatt amp for that price (or less), but I'd be nervous to suggest that with B&W speakers. Which custom amp were you looking into? And have you looked at tube buffers?

Question of the day though - I vaguely remember the 610 being like $100-$200 on the used market fairly recently - and I can't think of a single 600 series speaker in B&W's history that I'd spend $1000+ on amplification for (this is not meant as an insult to you or the speakers); have you considered upgrading your speakers instead?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Glenn from these boards could make one. I know the speakers ain't the best but I have so many memories of them that I'd like to keep them.
  The custom amp would be a speaker/ortho amp. I'm still a headphone guy, I'll probably end up with a custom ortho amp if its too complicated 
   
  thanks for the help!


----------

